# Windows Movie Maker will nicht mehr...



## Jens B. (27. August 2006)

Hiho!

Ich schneide gerade an meinem ersten eigenen kleinen Movie und das ganze bringt mir sehr sehr viel Spaß, aber heute musste ich mit schrecken feststellen, dass der Movie Maker das ganze nicht mehr als Filmdatei speichern kann!

Die 4 Gründe aus der Hilfe vom Movie Maker kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe noch 20GB frei und der Film verbraucht nur 88MB, damit ist FAT auch zufrieden. Der Zielordner funktioniert auch bei anderen Movies. 

Nur bei den Quelldateien bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Wie kann ich feststellen, welche Quelldatei fehlt? Ich mein... im Movie Maker selbst kann ich das Video komplett ohne Probleme abspielen, also scheint es da keine Probleme zu geben! Was kann ich machen?

Ach ja, hier die genaue Fehlermeldung: 



			
				Fehlermeldung hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Windows Movie Maker kann den Film nicht am angegebenen Speicherort speichern. Vergewissern Sie sich, dass die in dem Film verwendeten Originalquelldateien und der zum Speichern bestimmte Speicherort noch verfügbar sind und dass genügend freier Speicherplatz zur Verfügung steht, und versuchen Sie es anschließend erneut.



Liebe Grüße
jens


----------



## Jens B. (27. August 2006)

Was ich bisher rausfinden konnte: es scheint am wmv codec zu leigen, denn wenn ich das ganze als  AVI speichern will funktioniert alles, allerdings ist das Video dann 4,5 GB groß...


----------

